# Veriexec on FreeBSD?



## ikevinjp (Oct 20, 2012)

I came across these web pages:

http://www.manualpages.de/NetBSD/NetBSD-5.1/man8/veriexec.8.html
http://www.manualpages.de/NetBSD/NetBSD-5.1/man4/veriexec.4.html

... the URL says it is NetBSD documentation, but within the content it seems that it is written for FreeBSD.

Does anyone one if Veriexec (or a similar feature) is available on FreeBSD?

Reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veriexec

Thanks!


----------

